# Hot Import Nights in Fort Worth



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Whos goin im rregistering my car and was wondering if anyone else is going so maybe we can all park together and show our cruze support


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ohh free bump! I had a lot of fun at my last HIN meet. We had 20 some odd cars.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh how I wish my car was good enough to take it to something like this. Hopefully by this time next year I'll have enough done.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

well im coming from amarillo in my 2012 eco i will have minor things done just was wondering if anyone to roll with while were there


----------

